# Webanwendung als eine Art Spiel



## Naza (9. Jul 2012)

Hi zusammen, 

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich in diese Kategorie richtig bin aber ich versuchs mal. 
Viele von euch kennen vllt das Spiel "Die Siedler Online" was ja offensichtlich in Flash geschrieben wurde. Nun wenn man jetzt vorhat so etwas ähnlich in Java zu schreiben ist es dann: 

1. Überhaupt möglich in so einer größen Ordnung
2. Was würdest ihr dazu empfehlen ... was braucht man? 
3. Ist es möglich mit Browserfullscreen zu arbeiten? 

Btte versteht mich nicht falsch, ich möchte kein Spiel programmieren in Java für Web. Ich bin dabei mir ein konzept auszudenken für eine Webanwendung die so gestartet werden soll und so gehandelt werden soll wie die Art von "Siedler Online" Loginsystem ect alles auf mit einer Anwenung und mit schöner Grafik im Hintergrund. Intigriertem Chatsystem. usw usw. 

Vllt habt ihr Tipps für mich wie man in Java bzw mit was man für sowas in Java arbeitet. Ich hab vesucht zu googlen was die beste technologie wäre. Webframeworks? wenn ja welche? usw ich bekomm da einfach kein Überblick

Liebe Grüße 
naza


----------



## Fu3L (9. Jul 2012)

> ich möchte kein Spiel programmieren in Java für Web





> Ist es möglich mit Browserfullscreen zu arbeiten?



Diese beiden in Kombination verwirren mich.

Generell ist alles was in Flash möglich ist, in Java auch möglich und vermutlich sogar besser. (Aber eventuell mit etwas mehr Aufwand, weil Flash eben genau auf Visuelles ausgelegt ist - ich mags nicht damit zu arbeiten^^)

Man brauch ein Applet und irgendwas was auf dem Server autorativ alles kontrolliert. Dafür ginge Java, aber auch PHP. Ausgetauschte Daten sind eh nur ausgetauschte Daten, unabhängig von der Verwendeten Sprache. Allerdings ist mein Latein für sowas mit Webservern dann auch schon am Ende 
Eine alternative wäre ein Start per Webstart, das wäre dann aber für den Nutzer klar als nicht-Browseranwendung erkennbar.

Solltest du an der Leistungsfähigkeit von Java oder so zweifeln, könnte ich auf Projekte aus dem JMonkeyEngine Forum verweisen, die außerordentlich beeindruckend sind


----------



## Evil-Devil (9. Jul 2012)

Bei Siedler Online ist afaik lediglich der Client in Flash geschrieben. Im Backend hängen Java-Server und einige andere Dienste dran.

Der Client hat zwar einiges an Logiken, muss aber generell mit dem Gameserver kommunizieren. Wie schon von Fu3l gesagt ist es generell möglich. Es ist halt die Frage was du als Client im Browser nutzen willst. Flash, ein Applet oder gar was gänzlich anderes?


----------



## Naza (9. Jul 2012)

Ja ich würde natürlich gern als Client Java nutzen anstatt Flash, wenn das möglich ist. Bei mir handelt es sich ja wie schon erwähnt nicht um ein Spiel eher um eine Community aber einer anderen Art. Und da im gesamten sehr aufwendige Funktionen umgesetzt werden sollen und dabei noch schick aussehen sollen ... wäre das für mich das beste? 

Welche Zusammenstellung empfiehlt ihr mir? Applets = Ja?


----------



## Evil-Devil (9. Jul 2012)

Was verstehst du unter COmmunity? Da könnte man jetzt genauso gut an Facebook, Google+ und Co denken, was dann eher einer normalen Web-Applikation gleich käme.


----------



## tagedieb (9. Jul 2012)

Ich schliesse mich dem an... solange du nicht genau sagen kannst was du erreichen willst dann reicht ev. auch ein normaler Webserver mit AJAX.

Im Liferay Portalserver hast du bereits Plugins für Foren, Chats und Socializing....


----------



## Naza (9. Jul 2012)

Nein nicht wie Facebook und Co. Hach ich bin schlecht im erklären . Eehm 

Sie es so als ob du dich in eine 3d virtuellen Chatwelt einloggst ( Was es aber nicht ist). Auf der MainSeite befindet sich lediglich der Login .. man loggt sich ein und dan lädt sich eine rießige Community lädt sich(ein Applet zB) die bestimmte Technische Funktionen zur Verfügung stellt gleichzeitig man aber auch auf der linken Seite zb eine Übersicht befindet wer alles eingeloggt ist mit Profilen. rechte Seite soll das Menü sein mit den Funktionen. im Hintergrund animierter Background passen zur aktuellen ausgeführten Funktion oder what ever. 

Hoffe ich konnte eine kleine vorstellung geben.


----------



## Evil-Devil (9. Jul 2012)

Und was für Funktionen stellst du dir vor? Einen animierten Hintergrund kann man notfalls auch noch anderweitig erstellen.
Bisher hast du nichts das zwingend ein Applet erfordern würde.


----------



## Naza (9. Jul 2012)

Das sind wissenschaftliche Funktion zB zur Darstellung und berechnung von Mondphasen die dann auch grafisch dargestellt werden. Oder eingaben bestimmter Koordinaten für Sterne oder Galaxien. die dann auch visuell dargestellt werden sollen, das sind die etwas einfacheren von dem abgesehen was es mal ist / sein soll wenns dann mal fertig ist


----------

